# IBS-D



## pam (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm a 74 year old woman who has had IBS with diarrhea for 50 years! I've seen so many docs & there's been nothing they can suggest.

My last yearly checkup my doc suggested the Podmap diet, which I do follow; however, I see no difference. I started taking Imodium 2 a day last year & it helps. But it seems I have bouts where I just don't feel well & no matter what I do I get diarrhea. It causes social anxiety & especially when I want to go somewhere I get so far down the road & start feeling sick & need to go back home.

My husband has suggested the Mayo Clinic. Have any of you gone there & had progress?


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'd been to Mayo Clinic many years ago. I was just starting to develop what I now know is IBS. Back then they were just ruling out cancer. I am 70 years old and have suffered for 30 years and have come to the conclusion that a good gastroenterologist is the most help. Have you asked your doctor for any prescription anti-diarrheals? I have found that Lomotil or Motofen are more effective than Imodium. Still they are not a cure. They help me but I still feel like I have to go even when on them. It's just reassuring that I'm probably not going to have diarrhea.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm sorry, Pam. You have had such a long awful time with this!
Compare to you I'm a newbie. I had a week-long bout Spring 2018 then it disappeared, to come back on a pretty regular basis Spring 2020.

I have never used any drugs. I experimented with quite a few herbals. Some helped a bit, but nothing special and I could see they weren't really changing anything.

But I then started homeopathic treatment with a professional practitioner, and at the same time taking a high-MGO (medical grade) Manuka Honey 3 times a day. I've been doing that since December.
As time has gone by I have noticed a really subtle slow improvement, and I keep a detailed journal of foods etc
The foods are the same so it's not that.

I have been getting 3-6 bad gut days a month, and the rest, perfectly normal stools! That's on average 4 or 5 bad days and 25 good days per month for the last 2 months.

I have also been able to eat foods again like chickpeas, broccoli, cabbage (but I am still being very careful about re-introducing high FODMAPs and doing it in a very measured way.)

The only drawbacks are the the cost of monthly homeopathy appointments (which costs £60 here in UK, which isn't too bad.) and with that is about £50-60 a month for Manuka Honey.

But those things might have helped because I have only had IBS-D for a short time....I don't know.


----------

